# A few questions



## Neilrp (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey I just joined today but have been reading the forum for about a week now. I'm new to all of this and I looked but you guys seem to be quite a bit more advanced then the questions I'm wondering. Thanks a lot for the help in advance.

OK I have a ps3 and recently started to use it for watching blu-ray movies. Do you think that pcm or lossless audio (I think it's called) is really that much noticeable over the regular surround sound? Also can the ps3 do pcm or lossless audio and if not do you think it will eventually be or if it is possibly to update to include this?

I think I read that you couldn't really use it (pcm or lossless) with current receivers. If that's true how long do you think it will be until it is widely used and how much would a reciever cost to do that.

With the receiver, I was just wondering if I built my own speaker and sub woofer if I could use any receiver with it. I just started looking but do you think that this receiver would be a good one to get that would be able to handle all of those things that I asked about. If not could you recommend some good receivers that aren't extremely expensive. I'm probably not going to buy anything for a while but just to get some ideas. about?http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers/onkyo-tx-sr605s-av/4505-6466_7-32430580.html?tag=prmo1

Again thanks for the help and if you can't answer all of the questions thanks for trying and sorry for the bad questions. My last question is how much do you think it would cost to build a 7.1 surround system that does pcm or lossless audio


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

As far as I know, the PS3 does do PCM (which is lossless), and it can be used with current receivers; the receiver just has to have a HDMI repeater connection.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've also heard that the PS3 can do lossless -- after a firmware update that came out recently.

As for the receivers that can handle it -- I think the new Onkyo's can. Maybe someone can chime in and say for certain one way or another.

I won't say ANY speaker system that you could build can be used with this reciever, but you'd REALLY have to go out of your way to make it so you couldn't. The only issue I can think of is if you wire up the drivers so that the Ohm load is two low (e.g., 2 ohms). As long as it's more than six, I think you'd be fine.

And that receiver I think is the way to go if you want all the latest HDMI specs.

JCD


----------



## Neilrp (Aug 6, 2007)

ok thanks for the help


----------

